# Starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests.



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

The article states, "starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests".

I have not seen any mention of this fact anywhere...

Is this true?

https://www.wired.com/story/uber-changes-rules-drivers-adjust-strategies/amp


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

There was a thread created on this topic by a guy in CA.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-spanking.380033/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rv5 said:


> The article states, "starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests".
> 
> I have not seen any mention of this fact anywhere...
> 
> ...


 I love the talk of changing bonuses. Eventually those disappear completely.

They just can't stand to lose control.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It is probably only a California thing because of AB5.

Ok, we'll let you see your destination so you can decide wether to take the fare or not. If you decide to not take the fare, there will be consequences.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

I wouldn’t be at all surprised to learn this was true. That’s the flip side of IC — they don’t have to send you every request. However if that is the case they should be upfront with both riders and drivers. Fat chance though I know :roflmao:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rv5 said:


> The article states, "starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests".
> 
> I have not seen any mention of this fact anywhere...
> 
> ...


I posted on ride throttling a while ago:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/throttling-deprioritisation.377820/
Some drivers agreed that it had happened to them, some didn't and the usual gaggle of morons tried to score a few points by saying that we were being paranoid. Good to see independent confirmation of this - Rohit denied it was happening.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

There's also this from 2017. Fewer pings accepted by a driver means fewer pings sent to that driver:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There's also this from 2017


I remember that. Gr*yft* may still be practicing it in my market.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I think both companies have adopted this practice a long time ago.

After all, if my AR is 20% (example), why would they want to send me pings? I'm only accepting 20% of them. They don't care if my reason for ignoring is valid or not. Bottom line is, I'm not helping them make money, so send pings elsewhere 1st. Guess I can't really blame them on that one.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There's also this from 2017. Fewer pings accepted by a driver means fewer pings sent to that driver:


I have a different understanding of this, and this wording is still showing up in my version of the app at least.

I always thought this meant that keeping up high acceptance rates means your wait times are shorter because, well, you're accepting every ride. So if you accept every ride then you will wait less between rides. I never took this to mean anything about throttling but I can see how someone could interpret it that way.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

rv5 said:


> The article states, "starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests".
> 
> I have not seen any mention of this fact anywhere...
> 
> ...


This has been going on a few years.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Probably true. One night I was getting back to back. Decline 2 in a row because they were $2.64. It was over 30 minutes before I got another ping.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KMartPants said:


> I have a different understanding of this, and this wording is still showing up in my version of the app at least.
> 
> I always thought this meant that keeping up high acceptance rates means your wait times are shorter because, well, you're accepting every ride. So if you accept every ride then you will wait less between rides. I never took this to mean anything about throttling but I can see how someone could interpret it that way.


Agreed, it is slightly ambiguous. However, stating that wait times between trips will be shorter when drivers shorten the wait time by accepting more trips is valueless. It's like saying, "if I move to a country with more rainy days then I will experience more rainy days".

I think it's more likely the app message is an admission of throttling. The fact that they say that accepting trips will "_often_ mean shorter wait times" (key word "often") supports this. Shortening wait times by accepting more trips will _always_ mean shorter wait times, by definition.

However, Uber is indeed guilty of frequently publishing gibberish, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If YOU were the boss and:
You have five employees.
Three is all you need to do the job.
Two of those five only accept the easy jobs, and leave the harder less profitable ones to the other 'stupid' workers.
What would you do?

I might consider making it harder on the two that are not doing what I need to be done. Best case, one quits and one changes his behavior.
Worst case, both quit and I hire three more .... 
(Is there a shortage of drivers? Anywhere?)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If YOU were the boss and:
> You have five employees.
> Three is all you need to do the job.
> Two of those five only accept the easy jobs, and leave the harder less profitable ones to the other 'stupid' workers.
> ...


I had not seen anybody post this before, most likely because it is perfectly obvious and goes without saying. Faced with a choice of a worker who has a, say, 80% chance of accepting a job and a worker who has a 20% chance of accepting a job, it is obvious which one it makes sense to offer the job to first.

The fact that Uber now has the luxury of discriminating between drivers along the lines of acceptance rate shows that the balance of power has changed in Uber's favour in terms of the supply-demand ratio.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

They have been throttling for a long time now. Its obvious when you have any type of guarantee.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

This is nothing new. I've seen throttling on ride requests over the past five years.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I posted on ride throttling a while ago:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/throttling-deprioritisation.377820/
> Some drivers agreed that it had happened to them, some didn't and the usual gaggle of morons tried to score a few points by saying that we were being paranoid. Good to see independent confirmation of this - Rohit denied it was happening.


This only began last week and only to California drivers who decline the majority of requests. So yes, drivers outside California who said this was happening to them before last week are paranoid.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Here comes Uber spoke person to deliver Uber statement.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

robg77 said:


> This only began last week and only to California drivers who decline the majority of requests. So yes, drivers outside California who said this was happening to them before last week are paranoid.


How do you know it only began last week? Because Uber said so? 'Cause Uber never lies, lol. Man, talk about naive!


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Won't matter not airport ignored if I get 1 a day that's $1800 profit after expenses/gas a month, 2 a day $3600 a month, 3 $5400 a month they take little over an hour round trip & I'm back in bed playing ghost car screening

Xl only is already hours between pings

Was doing 25-30 rides a day in 2015 down to 1-3 & I only make maybe 400 less a week, really not worth doing another 150 rides a week for $400 lmao

Plus this is illegal they are within a month treating drivers like employees and violating a judge's order by punishing for not accepting then lying & threatening drivers accusing them of discrimination when it's simple math

Anything that's not closest driver is actually discrimination by Uber Lyft & not environmentally good or efficient, we all know ratings are racist, based on gender, vehicle type whatever, the only time ago if any should choose drivers is when there's a bunch of them all within a half mile sharing the same gps coordinates

I would love to see universal cancel and acceptence rates I'm sure investors would too lol hey why are 90+% of requests ignored or cancelled shouldn't that tell you to change something

This experience has to be terrible for riders I know pretty much every x request I've got I just let time out ignore, or accept & cancel either from bed or after a 5 minute gamble that I lose, pax I do talk to always get the truth, beyond ridiculous that 90+% of requests are blatantly illegal & no one's doing anything

I mean their so bold they show the details now what math flunkie idiot would deliver 100-500 pounds for $3-4 gross into the projects or to a Walmart in the burbs? Either or they will fail because it's 2020 not 1971 where that's what drivers were paid that. .60 per mile on billions of receipts that's from 1975 you're telling me not 1 person at the FBI labor department can't do 3rd grade math and figure out $4-$4=0

$8-$4=$4 & it's an illegal wage & contract is in breach and driver can't agree to illegal terms?

They are all complicit

I don't even need details in my market show me an airplane icon or notify it's an airport ride & ignore everything else lol only strategy I need no airport no soup for you wait another 10 minutes for Grandpa Simpson, otto or Apu they'll work for $3 an hour

This will like everything else will fail


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

robg77 said:


> drivers outside California who said this was happening to them before last week are paranoid.


Or EXPERIENCED.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Here comes Uber spoke person to deliver Uber statement.


Who's that?
Who you looking at?

Can I buy a vowel?



UberBastid said:


> If YOU were the boss and:
> You have five employees.
> Three is all you need to do the job.
> Two of those five only accept the easy jobs, and leave the harder less profitable ones to the other 'stupid' workers.
> ...





The Gift of Fish said:


> I had not seen anybody post this before, most likely because it is perfectly obvious and goes without saying.


Leave it to me to state the obvious ... remember the parable about the little boy at the back of the crowd that stated the obvious that 'the king has no clothes'? That was me in another life. 
But, I can see both sides of this because I have been a driver, and my primary reason for driving was to be profitable. But, is it fair to the other drivers? And while that is not my concern, it IS the concern of 'the boss'.

There is almost always conflicting agenda in these matters.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

It


rv5 said:


> The article states, "starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests".
> 
> I have not seen any mention of this fact anywhere...
> 
> ...


It was only a matter of time before they figured out a way to curtail this. In a way, I'm glad they did this, why? Because then all the cheapskate whiny drivers who are always on here *****ing and moaning about "not making a lot of money daily/weekly monthly" & advise all the other drivers to "not pick up these $2.83 fares", now will make MORE money & hopefully stop *****ing about it(finally realizing that they're the ones who've screwed themselves out of $$$ by declining all these rides). Last I checked, (example)10x $2.83 rides is an extra $28.30 in your pockets. Not enough to take a vacation on? I get that, but lets say you turn down 10 of those $2.83 rides a week, x that by 4 weeks, what's that come up to? $113.20 a month. Again, you're certainly not getting rich from them, but you are getting RICHER accepting/taking them. That's an extra $113.20 a month you have to spend on: gas, food, maintenance, whatever.

I've never understood why so many folks here are against making money. Like my mom used to say all the time when i was younger:" That's x amount of $$$ you have in your pocket that you didn't have before". Isn't that the point of driving for rs to make as much $$ as you can? Of course. So why "decline" FREE $$$, all because You dont feel like driving someone 5 blocks, in hopes of getting an $80 ride? What if that big dollar ride never materializes, now you're out the smaller rides you've declined earlier too, costing yourselves even more money, lol. I'm probably in the minority saying this, but I don't "get" declining so many rides that cost you money as a driver.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't care if they throttle me. If Uber throttles me, I'll do a grubhub delivery in the meanwhile or I'll go home during the throttling period. I have better things to do with my time than long ETA low payout rides.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Probably true. One night I was getting back to back. Decline 2 in a row because they were $2.64. It was over 30 minutes before I got another ping.


 And look @ all the FREE $$ you "declined" receiving, for that "30 minute ping"( cost you money when that happens). I bet the ride you got 30 minutes later, probably didn't add up to the amount those smaller fair rides combined did? And if it did, good for you. But you still would've come out ahead(at least financially) by not declining so many smaller rides, as you'd have more $$ from all the earlier rides, on top of whatever the bigger rides you accepted= more $$$ in your pocket. But many don't see that.



Trafficat said:


> I don't care if they throttle me. If Uber throttles me, I'll do a grubhub delivery in the meanwhile or I'll go home during the throttling period. I have better things to do with my time than long ETA low payout rides.


Wouldn't that kind of defeat the purpose of you doing a gh delivery? You're turning down free money. What happens if all you get that day are "long ETA low payout rides"?. And if you "went home", you wouldn't make ANY money that day if I'm understanding you correctly?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberTrent9 said:


> It
> 
> It was only a matter of time before they figured out a way to curtail this. In a way, I'm glad they did this, why? Because then all the cheapskate whiny drivers who are always on here @@@@@ing and moaning about "not making a lot of money daily/weekly monthly" & advise all the other drivers to "not pick up these $2.83 fares", now will make MORE money & hopefully stop @@@@@ing about it(finally realizing that they're the ones who've screwed themselves out of $$$ by declining all these rides). Last I checked, (example)10x $2.83 rides is an extra $28.30 in your pockets. Not enough to take a vacation on? I get that, but lets say you turn down 10 of those $2.83 rides a week, x that by 4 weeks, what's that come up to? $113.20 a month. Again, you're certainly not getting rich from them, but you are getting RICHER accepting/taking them. That's an extra $113.20 a month you have to spend on: gas, food, maintenance, whatever.
> 
> I've never understood why so many folks here are against making money. Like my mom used to say all the time when i was younger:" That's x amount of $$$ you have in your pocket that you didn't have before". Isn't that the point of driving for rs to make as much $$ as you can? Of course. So why "decline" FREE $$$, all because You dont feel like driving someone 5 blocks, in hopes of getting an $80 ride? What if that big dollar ride never materializes, now you're out the smaller rides you've declined earlier too, costing yourselves even more money, lol. I'm probably in the minority saying this, but I don't "get" declining so many rides that cost you money as a driver.


You forgot to take in to account the costs involved in "making" 113 bux.

Revenue is not profit.

40 rides even at a couple miles a piece adds up.

40 rides at a conservative 15 minutes per ride is 10 hours which means you're making 11.30 an hour not including costs.

When people take rides for cheap fares, it only encourages Uber to keep fares low. Eventually if enough drivers take a cheap fare, Uber will drop the fare even lower.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I am from CA. I reject all pings that are less than 5 bucks. My AR is like 15%, I am still bombarded by pings from UBER.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> Wouldn't that kind of defeat the purpose of you doing a gh delivery? You're turning down free money. What happens if all you get that day are "long ETA low payout rides"?. And if you "went home", you wouldn't make ANY money that day if I'm understanding you correctly?


Turning down free money? I don't understand. Throttling is a coercive tactic used by the company that relies on you not having other sources of income. It's like if I worked a day job and they threatened me with unpaid time off if I don't take a pay cut. That threat is hollow if I'm going to be working for another company during that unpaid time off period.

I don't see the point of driving for $3/hr after expenses. I'd rather be at home. I'm not so strapped for cash that I need $3/hr.

The benefit of working for multiple apps is that you can just cherry pick the best opportunities for each. I have a very low acceptance rate on Lyft and Grubhub. I just take close ETA rides on Lyft and high payout requests on Grubhub. I'm not going to take a long eta low payout ride on one platform and potentially miss out on a better offer from a competitor.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> I've never understood why so many folks here are against making money. Like my mom used to say all the time when i was younger:" That's x amount of $$$ you have in your pocket that you didn't have before".


I dont understand why people dont get into prostitution. That's free money that they didn't have before!

I dont understand why people dont get jobs at McDonald's. That's money you didn't have before!

I dont understand why people dont gamble all day long. Every time you win, that's money you didn't have before!


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

I saw a new one this week. I declined two requests in a row and got a message saying, "We noticed you aren't accepting any ride requests right now. Do you want to stay online?"


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

GT13 said:


> I saw a new one this week. I declined two requests in a row and got a message saying, "We noticed you aren't accepting any ride requests right now. Do you want to stay online?"


I get something similar.

"We noticed you have missed requests recently. Accept the next request to avoid being logged out." or something like that.

(Then the next ping comes in 4.6 miles away. IGNORED. Logged off. F U Uber!)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> It
> 
> It was only a matter of time before they figured out a way to curtail this. In a way, I'm glad they did this, why? Because then all the cheapskate whiny drivers who are always on here @@@@@ing and moaning about "not making a lot of money daily/weekly monthly" & advise all the other drivers to "not pick up these $2.83 fares", now will make MORE money & hopefully stop @@@@@ing about it(finally realizing that they're the ones who've screwed themselves out of $$$ by declining all these rides). Last I checked, (example)10x $2.83 rides is an extra $28.30 in your pockets. Not enough to take a vacation on? I get that, but lets say you turn down 10 of those $2.83 rides a week, x that by 4 weeks, what's that come up to? $113.20 a month. Again, you're certainly not getting rich from them, but you are getting RICHER accepting/taking them. That's an extra $113.20 a month you have to spend on: gas, food, maintenance, whatever.
> 
> I've never understood why so many folks here are against making money. Like my mom used to say all the time when i was younger:" That's x amount of $$$ you have in your pocket that you didn't have before". Isn't that the point of driving for rs to make as much $$ as you can? Of course. So why "decline" FREE $$$, all because You dont feel like driving someone 5 blocks, in hopes of getting an $80 ride? What if that big dollar ride never materializes, now you're out the smaller rides you've declined earlier too, costing yourselves even more money, lol. I'm probably in the minority saying this, but I don't "get" declining so many rides that cost you money as a driver.


You're overthinking this - if you want to do the low dollar rides then go right ahead!



NUBER-LE said:


> I am from CA. I reject all pings that are less than 5 bucks. My AR is like 15%, I am still bombarded by pings from UBER.


You're in Sacramento, though. I would think that driver concentration there is a lower there. Uber only had the luxury of picking and choosing between drivers where there is a huge excess of drivers.

I think that luxury may be curtailed as spring starts and the pax start returning to rideshare after the winter slump. They're going to lose a lot of drivers over this - I know that a lot of the time I don't turn Uber on any more because I know they're not going to give me any rides.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

observer said:


> You forgot to take in to account the costs involved in "making" 113 bux.
> 
> Revenue is not profit.
> 
> ...


Feel free to keep "skipping/declining" these cheap fares, and keep losing out on free money.

Oh no, so you have to pick up an extra ride or 3 a week, isn't that your job? And those extra "40 rides a month", youre STILL complaining about, isnt costing you anything extra is it? Not that I'm aware of.

But hey, If you want to begin the slow deactivation process, thats on you.

Besides, Thanks for these "40 extra rides a month", being so beneath you to take, that you leave them for others like me to take. I like making money with little to no effort, you don't. My phone company also thanks you, as that extra $$$ helps me pay my bill. Good luck!



Mista T said:


> I get something similar.
> 
> "We noticed you have missed requests recently. Accept the next request to avoid being logged out." or something like that.
> 
> (Then the next ping comes in 4.6 miles away. IGNORED. Logged off. F U Uber!)


Yeah, "F Uber" for trying to give you FREE money for a few minutes of your time, how dare them.



Mista T said:


> I dont understand why people dont get into prostitution. That's free money that they didn't have before!
> 
> I dont understand why people dont get jobs at McDonald's. That's money you didn't have before!
> 
> I dont understand why people dont gamble all day long. Every time you win, that's money you didn't have before!


They do that stuff though, why? They get paid for it.
Go into any other job(especially any well paid one)& decline to do work & see how long you last there. I would guess that there's twice as many drivers leaving Uber/Lyft then there are being hired, wonder how many of them end up @ McDonalds? You can actually make a pretty good living working for them in upper management if you have a degree. I doubt many drivers do.

When you decline rides, guess who doesn't get paid? YOU.

Decline all the rides you want, more power to you. What do i care anyways, thats just more $$$ for me, while you're sitting @ LAX for 8 hrs waiting for that $70 ride, behind the 65 people in front of you. I'll make sure & wave to you.

So thank you as well.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Feel free to keep "skipping/declining" these cheap fares, and keep losing out on free money.
> 
> Oh no, so you have to pick up an extra ride or 3 a week, isn't that your job? And those extra "40 rides a month", youre STILL complaining about, isnt costing you anything extra is it? Not that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...


You're arguing about nothing here, buddy. All these guys are saying is that they have a minimum earnings requirement for the rides they do. If you have no such minimum then that's fine too. It's a matter of personal preference and there is no right or wrong here. There's no point in you banging on about it and trying to convince people.

To draw a parallel, I currently have a personal injury claim that is worth around $15,000. However, I cannot get any lawyer to take the case because their cut of it would be "only" $5,000. They say that level of income would not be of interest to them. So it depends on one's own circumstances and points of view. Would I want to do maybe 50 hours work for $5,000? You betcha. But to an ambulance-chasing lawyer, that's small potatoes and they can make more on other cases.

I could adopt your line and protest to the lawyers, "Don't you want $5,000 'free money'? (sic)". But I would be wasting my time.


----------



## CentralValleyDude209 (Feb 20, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I don't care if they throttle me. If Uber throttles me, I'll do a grubhub delivery in the meanwhile or I'll go home during the throttling period. I have better things to do with my time than long ETA low payout rides.


Do you recommend Grubhub?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Im rocking a sub 30% acceptance rate on Lyft and pings just keep coming.... So F Lyft and Uber ain't much better sub 60% I'm gonna accept the rides that make me money... Nothing more.... Nothing less.... End of argument.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CentralValleyDude209 said:


> Do you recommend Grubhub?


Yes. They show all trip info up front. I much prefer it to UberEats, Postmates, and Doordash


----------



## CentralValleyDude209 (Feb 20, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You're overthinking this - if you want to do the low dollar rides then go right ahead!
> 
> 
> You're in Sacramento, though. I would think that driver concentration there is a lower there. Uber only had the luxury of picking and choosing between drivers where there is a huge excess of drivers.
> ...


Uber in Sacramento sucks &#129315;

I am from Stockton and believe me I did my share of rides in the central valley it never matched up to the Bay Area! But now this past few months I think the Bay Area is starting to suck now as much as Sac!
I think Sacramento is now offering more rides than the Bay Area. So idk well have to see some pay stubs to clear this and compare wages btw central/ bay..?



Trafficat said:


> Yes. They show all trip info up front. I much prefer it to UberEats, Postmates, and Doordash


Sounds great j will check it out because I really want to make some extra cash but tired of this Uber not offering me rides in the bay lately.



UberTrent9 said:


> It
> 
> It was only a matter of time before they figured out a way to curtail this. In a way, I'm glad they did this, why? Because then all the cheapskate whiny drivers who are always on here @@@@@ing and moaning about "not making a lot of money daily/weekly monthly" & advise all the other drivers to "not pick up these $2.83 fares", now will make MORE money & hopefully stop @@@@@ing about it(finally realizing that they're the ones who've screwed themselves out of $$$ by declining all these rides). Last I checked, (example)10x $2.83 rides is an extra $28.30 in your pockets. Not enough to take a vacation on? I get that, but lets say you turn down 10 of those $2.83 rides a week, x that by 4 weeks, what's that come up to? $113.20 a month. Again, you're certainly not getting rich from them, but you are getting RICHER accepting/taking them. That's an extra $113.20 a month you have to spend on: gas, food, maintenance, whatever.
> 
> I've never understood why so many folks here are against making money. Like my mom used to say all the time when i was younger:" That's x amount of $$$ you have in your pocket that you didn't have before". Isn't that the point of driving for rs to make as much $$ as you can? Of course. So why "decline" FREE $$$, all because You dont feel like driving someone 5 blocks, in hopes of getting an $80 ride? What if that big dollar ride never materializes, now you're out the smaller rides you've declined earlier too, costing yourselves even more money, lol. I'm probably in the minority saying this, but I don't "get" declining so many rides that cost you money as a driver.


You are catching all this small $2 rides and wasting more gas and having a bigger headache with traffic. If you are open to being most likely on an accident or spending more time trying to make that $30 of gas money you are trying to make for the day in a total of around 2-3hrs to make $28.30??? 
Or 
1-2 rides for ~2-3hrs making around $20-60?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberTrent9 said:


> Feel free to keep "skipping/declining" these cheap fares, and keep losing out on free money.
> 
> Oh no, so you have to pick up an extra ride or 3 a week, isn't that your job? And those extra "40 rides a month", youre STILL complaining about, isnt costing you anything extra is it? Not that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...


Ohhh, don't worry, I've been skipping Ubers low fares for five years with no need to decline a single one.

No, my job is to make money for my family not Uber.

Nope, you read my post wrong. It was never a complaint. Just a statement of facts that boils down to,

_*Revenue is not the same thing as profit.*_

Uber will never be able to deactivate me, ever.

There is no job that is beneath me. But I won't work for free or near free.

Making money with little to no effort will always lead to little or no money.

Nothing in life is free.

There is no such thing as luck but if there is, I send it all back to you.

You need it more than I do.

Good Luck.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love the talk of changing bonuses. Eventually those disappear completely.
> 
> They just can't stand to lose control.


IKR!? Uber is like a controlling spouse in a abusive relationship. They love to beat the crap out of you, and then torture you some more. If you say something they'll just kick you to the curb like a lil *****. They get new hoes on a daily basis, we get pimped to paxs to be used and abused by their biased, unilateral app setup.


----------



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

That’s why accept literally everything that pings to my phone. I make good money, I’m a good driver, and I’m RELIABLE in the algorithm.

drivers who only pick and choose kinda piss me off. Makes me feel like they have bad customer service.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MrsCaLi said:


> drivers who only pick and choose kinda piss me off. Makes me feel like they have bad customer service.


The two things are far from the same category. You can have a 1% AR and provide exemplary service.


----------



## 4minus4 (Feb 21, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> If YOU were the boss and:
> You have five employees.
> Three is all you need to do the job.
> Two of those five only accept the easy jobs, and leave the harder less profitable ones to the other 'stupid' workers.
> ...


In the real world if I was the boss & had 5 employees...

3 needed for the job...

2 of them only move a muscle & provide labor for minimum wage or higher per their human & constitutional rights cuzz labor laws....

3 of them were stupid or desperate & decided to do the job for free or less than minimum wage....

The boss "rewards" the 3 exploited workers by giving them more work at illegal wages....

The boss punishes labor who refuse to provide labor for free or illegal wages...

The boss would go to jail for labor/human trafficking & everything they owned would be seized & victims would be compensated for lost wages with the seized assets...

But it's a virtual world and apps are above the law ask the FBI & labor department who let Uber Lyft operate illegaly because they get bribed from the skim plus 96% quit or fail by criminal design anyway 5 of those 5 workers won't last a year under that boss that's the plan, use all the value in labors tools(vehicle) till it blows up & run fraud ads to sign new suckers up to the ponzi

Uber Lyft owe a minimum $5 to EVERY driver for EVERY x or pool ride they've ever given retroactively, longer they wait the higher the fine Id say it's over 5 billion owed to drivers by now


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MrsCaLi said:


> That's why accept literally everything that pings to my phone. I make good money, I'm a good driver, and I'm RELIABLE in the algorithm.
> 
> drivers who only pick and choose kinda piss me off. Makes me feel like they have bad customer service.


Or.... Maybe .... Just maybe... They don't like being abused by a sorry ass bunch of companies who expect us to lose money regardless of what they take.... Pass on a few BS rides.... Your gas tank, wear and tear on your car, and state of mind might just thank you....


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

observer said:


> Ohhh, don't worry, I've been skipping Ubers low fares for five years with no need to decline a single one.
> 
> No, my job is to make money for my family not Uber.
> 
> ...


Nah, Don't need luck either. I do okay. I drive mostly @ night, so no traffic hardly.

Thought our job was to pickup & dropoff people, regardless of amount of ride? Maybe I'm wrong, probably am, oh well.

We all have our preferences. You prefer to decline free money for a few minutes of your time, others don't. Good on you.

There's "no job that's beneath you", yet turn around and state:" Im not working for peanuts, i dont accept cheap rides, blah blah blah". Your loss my gain. Not costing me extra anything. No wear & tear, new brakes, oil changes, tires, engines, depreciation of vehicle, nothing.

Wish you well.



Dekero said:


> Or.... Maybe .... Just maybe... They don't like being abused by a sorry ass bunch of companies who expect us to lose money regardless of what they take.... Pass on a few BS rides.... Your gas tank, wear and tear on your car, and state of mind might just thank you....


How are they "abusing" you specifically by giving you low paying rides, please explain?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Nah, Don't need luck either. I do okay. I drive mostly @ night, so no traffic hardly.
> 
> We all have our preferences. You prefer to decline free money for a few minutes of your time, others don't.
> 
> ...


My car costs x to operate and a 2.96 fare. That took 10 mins to get to exceeds my costs and thus I'm working for free by doing them.... The fact that I have to explain this to you clearly indicates you have no clue what it takes to operate your car..... Hell the government pays .58 cents a mile roughly... If the trip takes me 6 miles to get to and drive to their destination for $2.96 I don't even break even in that picture.... And yes before you correct me... I know my car doesn't cost .58 a mile to operate... It's for example.. but that example makes it clear I'm not doing it... You wanna be a lil bytch for Uber.... By all means... Thanks for taking it for the community....


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

if Uber fixed the algorithm, then the clever drivers would accept more trips. It's such a basic addon they could implement.

if trip x equals z amount. Then only send to a driver y away

I've worked out how much I need to make per hour, to cover expenses and pay my bills, I judge all fares are going to be min fare, and I need to complete min of 6 these per hour to survive, so any request further than 6mins away, I reject, this allows 6min drive time, 1min wait. And 3mins driving with rider. But I hate the 6mins drive time, it's too long,

when you think of a weekly cycle, let's say you do 120trips per week, and you drive 1min to a rider, that is 2hours your working for free, that's 2hours your not being paid and losing money,
Now let's say all trips are 10mins away, that is now 20hours your working for free, and is costing you in fuel and running costs, we should be paid to get to a rider,

Now I don't believe Uber throttles drivers, I've said it before, if there are no trips available or too many cars, everyone seems to get their fair share, some do get more trips and it's purely location and drivers rating, my acceptance is low, I still get pings. Lots of them,,

reason mine are low. I refuse any trip that expects me to break the law or risk my safety, drive too far, or low rated riders,


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Why do they insist on using the stick?
If they insist on keeping loss making fares then incentivise them by saying accept this then you'll be prioritised for better rides after that. Maybe this is already happening and why people think they are being throttled.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Thought our job was to pickup & dropoff people, regardless of amount of ride? Maybe I'm wrong, probably am, oh well.


Regardless of amount???

Yeah, you're wrong.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

KMartPants said:


> I have a different understanding of this, and this wording is still showing up in my version of the app at least.
> 
> I always thought this meant that keeping up high acceptance rates means your wait times are shorter because, well, you're accepting every ride. So if you accept every ride then you will wait less between rides. I never took this to mean anything about throttling but I can see how someone could interpret it that way.


I agree.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Dekero said:


> My car costs x to operate and a 2.96 fare. That took 10 mins to get to exceeds my costs and thus I'm working for free by doing them.... The fact that I have to explain this to you clearly indicates you have no clue what it takes to operate your car..... Hell the government pays .58 cents a mile roughly... If the trip takes me 6 miles to get to and drive to their destination for $2.96 I don't even break even in that picture.... And yes before you correct me... I know my car doesn't cost .58 a mile to operate... It's for example.. but that example makes it clear I'm not doing it... You wanna be a lil bytch for Uber.... By all means... Thanks for taking it for the community....
> 
> View attachment 419264


Lmao! My car payment doesn't change by the number of rides i decline or take, it stays the same.

Might not be worth your time to take them, which is fine.

I just like making money I guess. Declined rides, mess with your rating & could get you deactivated.

All good!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> Lmao! My car payment doesn't change by the number of rides i decline or take, it stays the same.
> 
> Might not be worth your time to take them, which is fine.
> 
> ...


And .... If all you factor in is the cost of your car payment .. you deserve as many short rides as you can take... Please ANT ON the community needs a few dummies to help make it work....glad your here...


----------



## Infinite (Jan 18, 2020)

I take every request. Then I hide when I get close to them and cancel. I'm so smart. Take the money and never have to drive anyone. You guys should try it.


----------



## Anjay (Sep 16, 2017)

I think a system where one is punished for low acceptance rate is awesome since as a consequence drivers with higher acceptance rate are being rewarded. Hey, Uber, if you're listening: stop sending the precise type of ride requests that the serial decliners accept to them. Make them earn the honey or they get zilch. God bless them, and the horses they rode in on too.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Anjay said:


> I think a system where one is punished for low acceptance rate is awesome since as a consequence drivers with higher acceptance rate are being rewarded. Hey, Uber, if you're listening: stop sending the precise type of ride requests that the serial decliners accept to them. Make them earn the honey or they get zilch. God bless them, and the horses they rode in on too.


Hahaha my AR is sub 50... And I assure you I'm getting rides on the plenty... I'll decline rides like a bad habit... And cancel whenever I see the need... Rocking a 14% cancel rate now.... ANT ON my friend....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Declined rides, mess with your rating & could get you deactivated.


Declined rides do not mess with your rating. If someone can't rate you then is does not mess with your rating.

Declined rides cannot get you deactivated. Court has ruled (and fined Uber millions of dollars) that if a ride is ignored or declined, it does not materially harm the brand. Therefore declining rides cannot get you deactivated, by law.

Stop spreading lies, please.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberTrent9 said:


> Nah, Don't need luck either. I do okay. I drive mostly @ night, so no traffic hardly.
> 
> Thought our job was to pickup & dropoff people, regardless of amount of ride? Maybe I'm wrong, probably am, oh well.
> 
> ...


1. It's not a "job" as defined by an employee/employer relationship. So unlike that, there's no obligation to pick up ANYONE.
2. WHERE is this "free money" of which you keep speaking? How is $2.29 (my market) for driving 3+ miles to someone, waiting 4.5 minutes for 4 drunks to get in my car, then driving the 4 drunks down the road a mile FREE money?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, any driver who sits and watches three or four or more pings go by without accepting doesn't have any room to complain when he suddenly finds himself going half an hour or forty five minutes before the next ping.

I fully understand your desire to maximize your earnings. You have to understand that maximizing your earnings isn't the objective of the system. Many other drivers will happily take those requests that would otherwise have gone to you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

And in California AR had no meaning. Declines/ignored have no meaning. Even Uber said so, so it must be fact, yeah?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> As far as I'm concerned, any driver who sits and watches three or four or more pings go by without accepting doesn't have any room to complain when he suddenly finds himself going half an hour or forty five minutes before the next ping.
> 
> I fully understand your desire to maximize your earnings. You have to understand that maximizing your earnings isn't the objective of the system. Many other drivers will happily take those requests that would otherwise have gone to you.


And the day that happens, I'll open LYFT and tell Uber to bite me for 45 mins while I drive for their competition... I'm an IC and I'll watch 30 go by and pic number 31 to take as long as 31 has surge attached and pays me better....

As far as the rest of you who think this is wrong.... Last I checked $2.97 x 10 rides and after expenses you might hit that goal per hour.... Yep make that work for you ... And then get back to us.... I've said before... But F UBER, F LYFT.... I'm making smart business decisions....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dekero said:


> I'm an IC and I'll watch 30 go by and pic number 31 to take as long as 31 has surge attached and pays me better....


You realize that as an independent contractor, neither Uber or Lyft are obligated to send you jack squat if they don't like your response history.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Please ANT ON the community needs a few dummies to help make it work....glad your here...


You're here you meant? (Yet, I'm the "dummy")No, that's not all I factor in.



Coachman said:


> You realize that as an independent contractor, neither Uber or Lyft are obligated to send you jack squat if they don't like your response history.


Exactly! Trying to explain that to sooooo many here though, is exhausting.



Dekero said:


> As far as the rest of you who think this is wrong.... Last I checked $2.97 x 10 rides and after expenses you might hit that goal per hour.... Yep make that work for you ... And then get back to us....


What "expenses" are you talking about, explain?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> You're here you meant? No, that's not all I factor in.
> 
> 
> Exactly! Trying to explain that to sooooo many here though, is exhausting.


No dip... I typed it the way I meant.. go sign up as a Fn English teacher somewhere where people need YOU'RE damn help putz



UberTrent9 said:


> You're here you meant? No, that's not all I factor in.
> 
> 
> Exactly! Trying to explain that to sooooo many here though, is exhausting.
> ...


I'm done talking sense to a complete lost soul...


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> As far as I'm concerned, any driver who sits and watches three or four or more pings go by without accepting doesn't have any room to complain when he suddenly finds himself going half an hour or forty five minutes before the next ping.
> 
> I fully understand your desire to maximize your earnings. You have to understand that maximizing your earnings isn't the objective of the system. Many other drivers will happily take those requests that would otherwise have gone to you.


Exactly



Dekero said:


> No dip... I typed it the way I meant.. go sign up as a Fn English teacher somewhere where people need YOU'RE damn help putz
> 
> 
> I'm done talking sense to a complete lost soul...


Said and spelled it wrong again, regardless of how you meant it, please spell more gooder. Might be a "complete lost soul", but at least I know how to spell(&use) your and you're correctly.

Good! Then I won't have to endure any more of your nonsensical responses.



Mista T said:


> Declined rides do not mess with your rating. If someone can't rate you then is does not mess with your rating.
> 
> Declined rides cannot get you deactivated. Court has ruled (and fined Uber millions of dollars) that if a ride is ignored or declined, it does not materially harm the brand. Therefore declining rides cannot get you deactivated, by law.
> 
> Stop spreading lies, please.


Good luck explaining to Uber how any of that is "against the law", AFTER they deactivate you or mess with you in other ways.

You and I can always be replaced, regardless of laws broken by them, or whatever.

They kicked me off instant pay for declining too many rides, so explain again how "they can't do that", despite doing just that?


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

As someone said, revenue is not profit. Personally, I like minimum fare trips. I drive an XL vehicle and my fuel cost is high, about 23 cents a mile. What I can't afford is driving with no passengers. To net $3 I have to drive you 12 miles, or I could take you across the street. $3 minimum, took three minutes and used no gas, and I'm ready for another trip.
The ones I decline are long pickups and long rides where I know I'll be riding back empty. I figure a gross of a dollar per mile is good, and lately I've been doing about twice that, so my system is working. Unlike in the beginning where I'd drive 300 miles in a day for $100.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

All I know is that when the old mafia mobs of yore made threats, all they really said was "be careful."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> You prefer to decline free money for a few minutes of your time, others don't.


Oh, stop saying it's free money. Free means that something is given without anything of value having to be given in return.

Your claims that Uber gives you free money can only be true if your time and effort are of no value. You may consider that to be true in your case, but I do not in mine.



Coachman said:


> As far as I'm concerned, any driver who sits and watches three or four or more pings go by without accepting doesn't have any room to complain when he suddenly finds himself going half an hour or forty five minutes before the next ping.


I think that is the consensus. I have been deprioritised by Uber, getting now one ping per hour on average in busy areas. However, I don't complain about it - it makes sense for Uber to do it. If I employed workers, and they all performed the work to a similar standard, I would be more likely to offer the work first to the workers most likely to accept the work.

What this does mean for drivers like me who don't acccept Pool requests or low/no profit pings is that Uber has now become an unreliable, non-viable income source. I no longer use the Uber app, unless I am alone in the car headed somewhere and Uber will let me use a destination filter, just on the off chance that I'll be able to pick up a little gas money.


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

SHalester said:


> And in California AR had no meaning. Declines/ignored have no meaning. Even Uber said so, so it must be fact, yeah?


I don't believe everything people tell me.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

It's the Uber lottery.
A short ride can put you in a good spot to get a long ride.

I only reject rides to the ghetto, and I don't get many.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I think both companies have adopted this practice a long time ago.
> 
> After all, if my AR is 20% (example), why would they want to send me pings? I'm only accepting 20% of them. They don't care if my reason for ignoring is valid or not. Bottom line is, I'm not helping them make money, so send pings elsewhere 1st. Guess I can't really blame them on that one.


That's a very reasonable conclusion.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

rv5 said:


> The article states, "starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests".
> 
> I have not seen any mention of this fact anywhere...
> 
> ...


It is irrelevant to me I am almost only driver in my area in the morning. So Uber has no choice. Yes California., nobody want to drive for $.60 a mile Why I am doing this? Simple Destination filter to SFO denied all rides les then $10

[QUOTE="Polomarko, post: 596
It is irrelevant to me I am almost only driver in my area in the morning. So Uber has no choice. Yes California., nobody want to drive for $.60 a mile Why I am doing this. Simple Destination filter to SFO denied al rides les then $10 Where the drivers are SFO staging area, waiting for long ride or ride to SF
[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I can (as a hax expert) not only prove that this is true but also has been happening years before they actually announced it, can they legally do this? Is a better question, if they took a shot at saying it in public that they could, then they must have legal grounds to stand (who am I kidding these guys are morons), this further proves AB5 is needed to regulate their shenanigans and by doing this they can kiss goodbye any attempt to make their app and system look like an actual contractor's tool, can someone looking for a lawsuit against uber think of a way to sue them? ( I dunno, how about rigging contracts to preference or choice ala "BIAS", something to start you up =))

Need proof before they try to change the system to get away with it? I'm your man, I can toggle throttles on and off in both apps at will, whats more prove how they do this in a court of law.

You'll be surprised how many requests flow in an area before the system starts looking for preferences (ant driver picking everything or low income per hour driver) to give him/her the trip.


----------

